# What Plasma do people have



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Been looking out for a plasma for he last few months and was wondering what people recomend here, had my eye on the PANASONIC TH-42PWD6 seems reasonably priced @ Â£2140. the only down side i can see is the pixel is only 852 x 480 would i be better going for a 1024x768 for the extra Â£1000 and would it be worth it :? 
Jonah


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Warp


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

saint said:


> Warp


You could say that about every thread on this forum ARSE!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Warp
> ...


Thank you

But I trust you are not refering to me as an "arse"? That would just not be nice and highlight the fact that you don't posess a sense of humour - you are awfull.

Why do people have to be so hostile all the time???????

Anyway - if you want my opinion on Plasmas - which you personally probably don't but since it's an open forum I will give it anyway - I would not bother spending Â£2k on a screen that gives such a poor resolution. Plasmas are still in their infancy and don't give decent value for money - I would wait for atleast a year until the manufs work on the screen refresh and resolution. Angle of views..... refresh..... resolution....poor poor poor..... Of course if you are one of those people that must have the latest kit regardless if it's any good etc then - buy away.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Thank you for your response, No I'm not the sort of person who must have the latest bit of kit, I'm in the process of decorating and doing some major work in my appartment, a Plasma would save alot space in the lounge and alow for a sofa to be added instead of having just two reclining chairs by allowing me to free up the space that a 32in widescreen tv takes up.
Surely if you wait say for 12 months the newer screens will be twice the price with everything you have mentioned which would put it way out of my price bracket, saying that these sort of products are changing all the time bit like computers so when is a good time ?

Jonah


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Very true about "when is the best time to buy" however since plasma is new tech the leaps forward in quality are larger than comp equipment atm in 12 months.

Eg: My lCD 17" Monitor - paid Â£750 last year for it - top bit of kit - great aov, res & quality - now get it for Â£400. The new LCDs are not anybetter though are cheaper. IE - same spec etc but Â£350 cheaper.
However your 2k will buy u a far better spec in 12 months cos of the advancements rather than a similar but cheaper product.

If you catch my drift.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

fair comment, and will probably take your advice  and in 12 months could well have a little more cash as things are looking up. 
Jonah


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Phillips 42", dunno the model


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

I have the PANASONIC TH-42PWD6 and I think it is great. Excellent image and about 170 degree viewing angle. Picture is superb with good connections and other kit. Cannot fault it. I certainly wouldn't change it for a normal TV.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

giles said:


> I have the PANASONIC TH-42PWD6 and I think it is great. Excellent image and about 170 degree viewing angle. Picture is superb with good connections and other kit. Cannot fault it. I certainly wouldn't change it for a normal TV.


How much was that if you don't mind me asking Giles? Am in the market a 42" (oo-er) around christmas time

Cheers

James

ps Don't suppose you were anywhere near Harrogate were you yesterday? Saw a car identical to yours and I'm sure it had an RS badge on the back


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I have the Pioneer PDP-434HDE and have it wall mounted so that we could have the extra space in the room (that's what I told the missus anyway!).

I couldn't imagine going back to having a massive box in the corner taking up loads of space. It's got loads of features like multiple display, picture in picture and is a great way to view digital pics and the browse the web  Spend as much as you can and go with either a Panasonic or Pioneer as they are the two that seem to get the best write ups - maybe they just have big marketing $$$'s available to them though?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

I have a Philips albeit only 37" but it's wall mounted and the picture is on par with my Sony wega CRT TV. Worth a look if you fancy something a bit different to a run of the mill 42" :wink: 
http://www.comet.co.uk/comet/html/cache/455_121177.html


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Plasma


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

hutters said:


> I have it wall mounted so that we could have the extra space in the room (that's what I told the missus anyway!).


Ditto, worked too!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I have had Fujshitsu 4229es for just on two years. I am not a high duty viewer.

It went on blink cutting out for no reason 9 months ago and got worse and worse.

Customer services doesn't even exist at Fuji UK. And I found them extremely unhelpful on phone.

Dealer put me in touch with a repair service and I had wait for 2 months for a pair of new 'Sustain Panels' t oarrive which were fitted last week by two guys who set up ex Sony and Fuji. Cost Â£645      My dealer is remonstrating with fuji to see if they will cough up any. :?

Anyway, had agood chat with the techies as they repaired screen in situ. What a lot of gubbins inside.

Dealer says that Sony Panasonic and Pioneer give best customer experience as they are geared towards consumers. Fuji are a commercial company.

Techies parting shot,

"Guess which Plasmas in our experinece are most reliable?"

"Sony?"

"Fujistu!"

Gary's advice if you are buying is to check out warranty - get it extended if poss, and check out the supplier customer Service function before deciding. Heed the words of an earlyish adopter. :wink:

I still love it though. You can't beat it for watchind DVDs on Progressive Scan. Resolution is just fine.

Waiting for LED techonology to mature next....(slimmer, brighter, washes whiter etc)

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> giles said:
> 
> 
> > I have the PANASONIC TH-42PWD6 and I think it is great. Excellent image and about 170 degree viewing angle. Picture is superb with good connections and other kit. Cannot fault it. I certainly wouldn't change it for a normal TV.
> ...


Bought mine from AV Sales. Awesome outfit - great prices and amazing service.

www.av-sales.com

They have a deal on the Panasonic 42PWD6 at the moment - JUST LOOK!!!!

Panasonic PWD6
Free Wall Mount or Desk Stand!
Free Scart Terminal Block
Free Scart Cable
Free Scart Switcher Box
Free Delivery
Â£ 2,275.51 inc VAT

It is a seriously great plasma. True Blacks and a fantastic piece of kit.

Anyone saying plasma pictures are not good these days hasn't seen a proper one with proper connections. Let me know if you want me to email you some photos and you will be amazed. Nowhere to host!

Sadly wasn't me in Harrogate. I drove back from AmD to West Sussex yesterday. Weird though as I am originally from Harrogate/York area. Maybe it was my doppelganger?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

garyc said:


> Gary's advice if you are buying is to check out warranty - get it extended if poss, and check out the supplier customer Service function before deciding. Heed the words of an earlyish adopter. :wink:


Good point. John Lewis will price match and will give a 5 year warranty, so deffo search around for the best price and then pay a visit to JL.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

samsung 42 inch.I bought my wall bracket off the net 65 including delivery let me know if you need the link.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

giles said:


> Bought mine from AV Sales. Awesome outfit - great prices and amazing service.
> 
> www.av-sales.com
> 
> ...


Thats the deal i'm looking at, the only thing thats putting me off is the 852x464 pixel :? Oh and its cheaper than that if your a member of AV forums 

Panasonic TH-42PWD6 plasma screen (Charcoal)
One terminal board of choice (small premium for dual slot)
Choice of either desk mount or tilting wall mount

All delivered (UK mainland) for Â£ 2,140.89 inc. VAT
Plus 3rd party extended 3 year on-site loan exchange warranty Â£170.00 if purchased with plasma. (Manufacturers year one extended to year 2 & 3)


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Rob

Is there a 30 day moneyback guarantee on that deal? If so, why not go for it (it is a very good price) and if it's not upto the standard you expect you can send it back. If you're happy with it then you've got a good deal. A win win situation?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

hutters said:


> Rob
> 
> Is there a 30 day moneyback guarantee on that deal? If so, why not go for it (it is a very good price) and if it's not upto the standard you expect you can send it back. If you're happy with it then you've got a good deal. A win win situation?


Not sure wether there's a money back garentee but will ask, what resolution is yours ? Presently have a Sony 32 100 hz Wega, is the picture as good or better than most normal wide screens ?
Oviously b4 i make a decision i'll be viewing them.
Jonah


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

My pioneer is 1024 x 768...generally i'm pleased with the picture that I get from NTL, not quite as good as a smaller CRT, but then DVD is superb. I'm considering some video processing to improve the NTL picture quality (currently got a JS RGB to Component converter from my digi box into my AV amp then out to the media box of the plasma).

Having said that, I couldn't go back to that box in the corner of the room


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Worth calling these guys as well
http://www.soundandvisiononline.com
VERY informative and really know their stuff.......cheap to!

Steve


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Worth calling these guys as well
http://www.soundandvisiononline.com
VERY informative and really know their stuff.......cheap to!

Steve


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

hutters said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Gary's advice if you are buying is to check out warranty - get it extended if poss, and check out the supplier customer Service function before deciding. Heed the words of an earlyish adopter. :wink:
> ...


I made the mistake of buying the Plasma plus complete AV system and installation (wall mount screen, plaster in all lspeaker eads etc) going for the 'system' Approach.

It would have been far smarter to just buy the screen from J Lewis as you suggest.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

giles said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > giles said:
> ...


Thanks for the info mate, will have a look when the time comes to buy.

I remember you mentioning a while ago that you were from somewhere round there, that's why I thought it might be you 

Cheers

James


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Been speaking with the AV-Sales people and they advise i upgrade my DVD cimema system as it does have Scrat outs just S-video and phono video plugs which will work but will get alot better picture quality using RGB connections although i could just have the plasma and upgrade leter just channeling all cables for both conection. Nothings simple :? 
He recomended a Jamo system, anyone heard of them as i havent?

Jonah



> Worth calling these guys as well
> http://www.soundandvisiononline.com
> VERY informative and really know their stuff.......cheap to


These are the people i bought my Sony 32in off, only draw back i found was the sony is an import rather than UK specific.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

garyc said:


> I made the mistake of buying the Plasma plus complete AV system and installation (wall mount screen, plaster in all lspeaker eads etc) going for the 'system' Approach.
> 
> It would have been far smarter to just buy the screen from J Lewis as you suggest.


Me too.. The benefit of hindsight hey? Still, I'm well pleased with the way it's turned out - just hope the plasma doesn't break after the warranty runs out!


----------



## HardDrive (May 10, 2002)

I have a Pioneer 433 MXE which I bought from AV-Sales. I first got the Panasonic from Richer Sounds but found I could see the flicker on it. The 433 is 100Hz so is very stable.

Don't buy a cheap one, you'll regret it if you ever see a decent one...

... and make sure it is High Definition as this will be the future and even Sky are talking about launching HD.

Have a look at http://www.avforums.com in the Plasma section.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well I'm goinmg for the Panasonic PW6 after viewing it along side a pioneer and some other make.
Just need to decide on what surround sound system to get :? Kef Eggs do look and sound good but this would mean buying an amp and seperate DVD player, putting it out of my price bracket. I'm still steering towards the Jamo system
Cheers
Jonah


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Well I'm goinmg for the Panasonic PW6 after viewing it along side a pioneer and some other make.


Excellent choice, and a good job you viewed it alongside other makes - exactly what I did and 'nothing comes close'. Have had the 42" Panny well over a year now and it's fantastic - I just can't imagine going back to one of those huge lumps in the corner of the room or anything smaller.

As you will have seen the resolution is just not a problem when set up properly (which, tbh, can take some time but it's worth it) with the right kit.

BTW the resolution isn't a problem and the higher resolution screens can only really make good use of their increased specification when HDTV comes on stream.

Enjoy ........... and a spare a thought for those poor souls still stuck with ugly CRT TV's or small LCD TV's :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well i was nearly put off when saint Wrote


> Anyway - if you want my opinion on Plasmas - which you personally probably don't but since it's an open forum I will give it anyway - I would not bother spending Â£2k on a screen that gives such a poor resolution. Plasmas are still in their infancy and don't give decent value for money - I would wait for atleast a year until the manufs work on the screen refresh and resolution. Angle of views..... refresh..... resolution....poor poor poor..... Of course if you are one of those people that must have the latest kit regardless if it's any good etc then - buy away.


Only to see he wrote the exact same comment 12 months ago :wink: so in theory i have taken his advice 



saint said:


> I would just not bother - atm they are nothing more than a complete waste of money - buy a decent standard telly and wait for a year for the tech to improve - then go get a plasma and be happy.


Anyway order will be placed monday but have to decide on the system to accompany the screen yet ...decisions decisions :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Go for it Jonah, had my Phillips for 9 months now and it is the dogs nutz, excellent picture & resolution, trouble free viewing, oh and room for my two sofa's !


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I am looking at Philips 42PF9946 and the Sony 42XS1. Anyone seen these 2 in action? Does anyone know what resolution the philips is? I can't seem to find a proper datasheet.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

This is mine, not sure of the exact model number but my screen res is 1024 x 768

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/Plasma%202.jpg


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

...but you didn't plaster your cables into the wall ! :wink:

Very nice...

Steve


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just got a JVC AV35D30ESCFLR 35" Plasma & she's beautiful. Got a great deal as i wanted the Plasma mounted on a stand & not wall mounted (the missus was never gonna sanction me mounting a TV above her new Â£3000 fireplace  ) & got the correct stand for this model thrown in for free (should have cost about Â£500).

At the same time, i also got a Phillips 23" Widescreen LCD TV for my games room / study for PS2 usage which will be table mounted & just today had delivered a Sharp 22" Widescreen which is gonna be correctly wall mounted in our bedroom.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Just got a JVC AV35D30ESCFLR 35" Plasma & she's beautiful. Got a great deal as i wanted the Plasma mounted on a stand & not wall mounted (the missus was never gonna sanction me mounting a TV above her new Â£3000 fireplace  ) & got the correct stand for this model thrown in for free (should have cost about Â£500).
> 
> At the same time, i also got a Phillips 23" Widescreen LCD TV for my games room / study for PS2 usage which will be table mounted & just today had delivered a Sharp 22" Widescreen which is gonna be correctly wall mounted in our bedroom.


Isn't 22" a little small for watching porn on?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a JVC AV35D30ESCFLR 35" Plasma & she's beautiful. Got a great deal as i wanted the Plasma mounted on a stand & not wall mounted (the missus was never gonna sanction me mounting a TV above her new Â£3000 fireplace  ) & got the correct stand for this model thrown in for free (should have cost about Â£500).
> ...


Nah, it just makes everyone elses member look smaller :lol:


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

We've just bought a Panasonic Viera 42 inch - latest model. It's great.

IMO, still not as good quality of the best CRTs out there, but it is a very nice bit of kit.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> This is mine, not sure of the exact model number but my screen res is 1024 x 768
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/Plasma%202.jpg


The Philips I saw had built in speakers, although I prefer the look of the non-speaker version.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

The speakers on mine were detachable, as i have surround i don't use them


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Ordered today  should be here for the wekend  and even sold my old CRT sont Wega tv and pioneer system for Â£450 notes to someone at work.
Now all i have to do is remove all the skirting to get to the cables i hid 2 months ago and channel out my recently plastered wall donr at the same time :?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> The speakers on mine were detachable, as i have surround i don't use them


They told me I could set up the system so I could use the TV's speakers as the center channel speaker. :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I suppose you could, speak to Jampott he's the expert on speakers :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

well due to the DVD not being in stock it didnt arrive on sat but will be here tomorrow, nearly as excited as when i got my TT.
Hopefully will be semi installed for the weekend  
Jonah


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Jazzedout said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > The speakers on mine were detachable, as i have surround i don't use them
> ...


This is true, I can do it on my Philips.
You have to change a setting in the menu and run a cable from your amp to the media box from memory.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Jwball! Which model do you have? What do you think about it?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Jazzedout said:


> Thanks Jwball! Which model do you have? What do you think about it?


It's the Philips 37PF9965, I'm really happy with the picture. The pixel plus system makes a hell of a difference to the clarity. The built-in speakers are pretty good too. I quite like the adaptive light sensor, which alters the picture depending on the level of light in the room etc.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

WOW! well it arrived and mounted now although not channelled any cables yet i wasn't expecting the picture to be close to the CRT i had but IMO its as good and on DVD is better IMO especially using the progesive scan, and the Jamo system for the same price as some Sony's,JVC's ect is awsome pics will follow when its all finished. 
One happy chappy  8)

Jonah


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

hutters said:


> I have the Pioneer PDP-434HDE and have it wall mounted so that we could have the extra space in the room (that's what I told the missus anyway!).
> 
> I couldn't imagine going back to having a massive box in the corner taking up loads of space. It's got loads of features like multiple display, picture in picture and is a great way to view digital pics and the browse the web  Spend as much as you can and go with either a Panasonic or Pioneer as they are the two that seem to get the best write ups - maybe they just have big marketing $$$'s available to them though?


I am the same as Hutters and have the pioneer 43". I think its absolutely great and no problem with resolution or colour depth etc. Would never dream about going back to CRT's. I do have it table mounted rather than the wall but it's a matter of taste and room space.

Good place to have a look for prices is unbeatable and empiredirect.co.uk. Hughes electrical is sometimes good.

edit:-- sorry jonah, didn't realise you had already purchased yours so the advice is superfluous.

Jim.


----------

